# Rampage says he's coming back!



## RampageJack (Jul 24, 2009)

> Now, I wanted to let my fans know that I'm going to come back to the UFC & finish my contract. Not because the haters are talking **** about me being scared of Rashad or Tit-ties or anybody else. I'm coming back for my fans & to shut Rashad's mouth up & shut Dana's mouth up.Then after that I'm going back to doing movies & I might do a boxing match once a year just to stay in shape. Hate on dis!


http://www.rampage-jackson.com/

Thats from his blog posting.

Rashad, get ready for an ass whooping!


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rampage: "I'm Coming Back For My Fans To Shut Dana's Mouth"*

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...m12d3-Rampage-Jackson-is-returning-to-the-UFC

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson has announced via his website that he is coming back to the UFC to finish out his contract. Below is what he said on his blog earlier tonight.

"I've noticed that the UFC & TUF have some fans brainwashed or something. They still haven't realized yet that the TV show is just a TV show. I did my job by entertaining people and if you ever paid any attention to me, that's what I'm known for doing.

Now, I wanted to let my fans know that I'm going to come back to the UFC & finish my contract. Not because the haters are talking (expletive) about me being scared of Rashad. I'm coming back for my fans & to shut Rashad's mouth up & shut Dana's mouth up. Then after that I'm going back to doing movies & I might do a boxing match once a year just to stay in shape. Hate on dis!"


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad I decided to stay up til 4 in the morning for some reason! Great news, was just reading a topic where people were complaining about how the Rashad+Rampage trash talk would never amount to anything. I was pretty disappointed myself that the fight wasn't going to happen but I'm ready as hell to see this. Lets make this happen soon!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Duh! Of course he's coming back to finish his contract. I didn't think Dana would let him out of it in the first place. I'm not sure what to think of this though. If he wins one of his fights it's going to **** up the LHW division a bit more. Imagine he beats Rashad and gets his rematch with Shogun and beats him too (just for the sake of argument). He would be in for a title shot... but off he goes to the movies.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Now this should be good ... assuming Rashad gets passed Silva. Will Rampage/Rashad still go ahead even if Rashad loses to Silva? I remember Dana saying it wouldn't ... which would suck.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

6toes said:


> Glad I decided to stay up til 4 in the morning for some reason! Great news, was just reading a topic where *people were complaining about how the Rashad+Rampage trash talk would never amount to anything.* I was pretty disappointed myself that the fight wasn't going to happen but I'm ready as hell to see this. Lets make this happen soon!


I was one of those people just about 2 or 3 hours ago, glad I work the graveyard shift to get this news. Now I have to hope that Rashad gets past Thiago so Rampage can KHTFO. I just wondering what happened to all of those other movie deals?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I saw this coming, I find it funny that Rampage is acting like its his choice to come back, but he knows well that he HAD to come back or get sued to the shithouse. 

Hope he gets knocked clean out in all of his remaining fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Duh! Of course he's coming back to finish his contract. I didn't think Dana would let him out of it in the first place. I'm not sure what to think of this though. If he wins one of his fights it's going to **** up the LHW division a bit more. Imagine he beats Rashad and gets his rematch with Shogun and beats him too (just for the sake of argument). He would be in for a title shot... but off he goes to the movies.


_Even when he comes back, i don't think he will be the Rampage we all love and know! He doesn't like fighting anymore, he sounds like he hates it. With this attitude he won't stand a chance in this LHW devision._


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> hahhaha rampage is such a assclown, lol at him acting like its his choice when we all know dana is making him do it.Its gonna be funny watching rashad smash this clowns face in.


yeah i agree with you,i just wanna see rashad nokaut that big head..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just take on Rashad !
Let this trashtalking come to an end...


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

how many fights has rampage got left on this contract??


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard 3 but have no source and can't even remember where I heard that so it probably isn't 

Glad he is coming back though, TuF 10 maybe wasn't so pointless now if he finally fights Rashad.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

im actually rooting for jackson sooo much in this fight man i cant wait for him to close rashads trap


----------



## sabres77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Why does it matter if Rashad beats Silva? It doesn't take anything away from the rivalry. I hope these two beat the living **** out of each other just so I don't have to listen to either one of them. Rashad better not look past Silva or he's getting KTFO again.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I kinda dislike both Rashad AND Rampage at this point. Rampage because he really didn't have his team's back, and that leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 
Rashad because he is such a pompous prick.

That said, I hope Rampage pounds Rashad's head through the canvas.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

before TUF i was rooting for Rampage but now after all the stupid shit theyve said i hope rashad puts him to:sarcastic11:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Actually i like them both! Rashad and Rampage are the only reason why i watched TUF 10 this year. I would have never watched it with a coach named Bisping. They made it interesting._


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

mayn I hope rashad beats this dude! GO RASHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

who didnt see this coming :sarcastic12:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Well imagine that. Hollywood got lonely pretty quick I guess. As tired of Rampage's antics as I am, I still won't root against him unless he's fighting the Wand. So here's hoping he turns Rashad's lights off and backs up some of that shit he was talking. I'm not sure his ego can endure another loss. Especially if Evan's knocks his block off.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> before TUF i was rooting for Rampage but now after all the stupid shit theyve said i hope rashad puts him to:sarcastic11:


Same here. Rooting for Rashad.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

nice! I see rashad getting KTFO with a brutal hook worse than silva did.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

:sarcastic03:

I hate you Rampage for making me like Rashad.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

with the remaining fights on rampages contract, one will be a fight with rashad.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why do you people keep saying that Dana made him do it?? if Rampage didnt want to fight, then there is NOTHING Dana could do about it. he would just hold his contract so he cant do any other fighting events.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Rampage became Dana's *bitch,* just like Randy did. Many of us were calling this one a long time ago. 

*Rampage was like a little child who made a sandwich put it in his backpack and decided to runaway from home. He ran away and decided it pretty much sucked not having a warm bed to sleep in and a fridge full of food. The little boy only stayed away half the night before he came limping home crying for forgiveness. What a bitch.*


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

I was hoping this fight would happen just to justify all of the trash talk they have been doing this season. I'll pay to watch it if the under cards or main event go along with it, this bad blood deserves to be on a good/great card. I don't care who wins I just want it to be worth the wait...


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

The ideal outcome of this fight would be a double KO. Rampage was my favorite fighter, but I lost all respect for him after the whole Hollywood thing. I thought it was very disrespectful to all his fans who have supported him in his MMA career that he'd turn his back on us this way. That being said, I never liked Rashad and want him to get KO'd like he did in May. I'll have to go with Rampage, although I will not be sad if he loses. Sorry Danny.

When is the fight taking place?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

This is awesome


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Return of the douchebag! Who gives a shit, I can't wait to see Rashad destroy him!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Surprise... Not.

Knew he would be back. I hope he does fight Rashad because I want to see Rashad talk more shit about him, then knock him out and then rub it in.

Rampage lost all my respect after this season of TUF and then his hollywood crap.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

It's sad that Rampage has become such a drama queen


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan of either but I'm definitely pulling for Rashad. After the way Rampage acted on TUF, his car wreck antics, his crying about Forrest, and his Hollywood crap, I have no respect for him as a fighter or human being. I think Rashad's speed advantage will earn him a TKO victory.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxie said:


> The ideal outcome of this fight would be a double KO. Rampage was my favorite fighter, but I lost all respect for him after the whole Hollywood thing. I thought it was very disrespectful to all his fans who have supported him in his MMA career that he'd turn his back on us this way. That being said, I never liked Rashad and want him to get KO'd like he did in May. I'll have to go with Rampage, although I will not be sad if he loses. Sorry Danny.
> 
> When is the fight taking place?


I have never been a Rashad fan either. And I would love to see a double KO! haha. I am very interested in watching this fight, but I don't really care who wins. I am not a big fan of either.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm not a fan of either but I'm definitely pulling for Rashad. After the way Rampage acted on TUF, his car wreck antics, his crying about Forrest, and his Hollywood crap, I have no respect for him as a fighter or human being. I think Rashad's speed advantage will earn him a TKO victory.


_Why all the hate against Rampage suddenly?:confused02: I mean he just doesn't wanna be a fighter anymore and people should respect this decision. He want's to act in movies and if he finds pleasure in doing low budget movies...why not?? I actually liked him a lot at TUF same with Rashad! I think most of his talking is for the camera._


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Why all the hate against Rampage suddenly?:confused02: I mean he just doesn't wanna be a fighter anymore and people should respect this decision. He want's to act in movies and if he finds pleasure in doing low budget movies...why not?? I actually liked him a lot at TUF same with Rashad! I think most of his talking is for the camera._


Because he didn't just say "Hey guys, I don't think I have it in me anymore, I think I need to retire." He bitched and complained and cried about the UFC. WAHH THEY PUSHED ME WHEN I WASN'T READY!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Why all the hate against Rampage suddenly?:confused02: I mean he just doesn't wanna be a fighter anymore and people should respect this decision. He want's to act in movies and if he finds pleasure in doing low budget movies...why not?? I actually liked him a lot at TUF same with Rashad! I think most of his talking is for the camera._


its amazing how much hate Rampage is getting, if you truly were a rampage fan, they you would know that he is NOT a coach. he just took it for the money, the UFC knew this and they still offered him the job. if a man wants to pursue a different career no matter how bad or good he might end up in that career, I dont think its right for us all to just go out and bash him at every opportunity.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> firstly because he talked so much shit to rashad, secondly because hes a terrible actor with no talent and will forever be doomed to straight to dvd crappy action flicks if he thinks hes going to try the hollywood route.
> 
> Its mainly because hes a egomaniac, a shit talker, and a bully(as seen on tuf) is why he lost all his fans.



Sure he talked a lot of shit to Rashad, but you have to understand that the fight between them doesnt take place till months after all that shit talk. A lot can happen between those weeks, and usually if you have a argument with somebody, doesnt it usually cool down within a month??


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> its amazing how much hate Rampage is getting, if you truly were a rampage fan, they you would know that he is NOT a coach. he just took it for the money, the UFC knew this and they still offered him the job. if a man wants to pursue a different career no matter how bad or good he might end up in that career, I dont think its right for us all to just go out and bash him at every opportunity.


Agreed! That is like telling everyone here that they are not allowed to find another job that they are interested in because there are people that want them to stay... Professional athletes have their own lives and interests as well as we do. Why is it so bad if they want a career change? They should not have to live their lives based on what the fans who are so quick to turn their backs want them to do. Let them live their own lives. And all of his real fans will always be behind him regardless if he does movies or not.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> but how do you defend rampage bullying the guys on TUF especially darril the overweight dude? that shit makes me sick, he did it in front of a group and on national TV.That makes me want to smash his stupid face in.


I cant truly defend him, but I can see a point in why he might have done in, but most of the better fighters in the UFC or any MMA fight come in extremely good shape. it is obvious in this season that a lot of them werent, They couldnt even go passed the first round.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope rampage comes back and recaptures the lhw title


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> but how do you defend rampage bullying the guys on TUF especially darril the overweight dude? that shit makes me sick, he did it in front of a group and on national TV.That makes me want to smash his stupid face in.


Im sure it was all for the show, rampage likes to joke around we all know that. 

I for one am still a rampage fan, I hope he smashes rashad, and if he has any other fights I hope he does good but really he can do whatever he wants, if he wants to act its not really our place to try and stop him.

also I'd love to see you tell him you wanna smash his stupid face in to his face...now THAT would be a ko


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> firstly because he talked so much shit to rashad, secondly because hes a terrible actor with no talent and will forever be doomed to straight to dvd crappy action flicks if he thinks hes going to try the hollywood route.
> 
> Its mainly because hes a egomaniac, a shit talker, and a bully(as seen on tuf) is why he lost all his fans.


_They both talked a lot of xxxx like they always do.
And yea we all know that he is a bad actor but whatever. He seems to enjoy doing it so let him do his crapy movies _



Terror Kovenant said:


> Because he didn't just say "Hey guys, I don't think I have it in me anymore, I think I need to retire." He bitched and complained and cried about the UFC. WAHH THEY PUSHED ME WHEN I WASN'T READY!


_Well that's his attitude lol he would never say that to the public. _



Spec0688 said:


> its amazing how much hate Rampage is getting, if you truly were a rampage fan, they you would know that he is NOT a coach. he just took it for the money, the UFC knew this and they still offered him the job. if a man wants to pursue a different career no matter how bad or good he might end up in that career, I dont think its right for us all to just go out and bash him at every opportunity.


_Right i also don't consider myself a big Rampage fan, but i consider him a good fighter and a good person too inside. He might show his toughnes and cockyness but i think inside he has one of the nicest (biggest) hearts in this Sport today. He is the kind of guy you woudn't hurt a fly  _


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Great news. I figured he wouldnt stay away for long.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

definatly rooting for rampage just cause hes funny.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Right i also don't consider myself a big Rampage fan, but i consider him a good fighter and a good person too inside. He might show his toughnes and cockyness but i think inside he has one of the nicest (biggest) hearts in this Sport today. *He is the kind of guy you woudn't hurt a fly * _


Especially the way that he hugged that big pink bear on TUF!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

All the hate for 'Page is definitely stemming from him acting like he's big shit on the show and getting in Rashad's face every chance he got and then completely "retiring" like a month before the fight was supposed to take place.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Especially the way that he hugged that big pink bear on TUF!


_Right! And the chicken's as well 
He is just a lovely human being inside. Hard on the bottom lovely inside _


----------



## Trinity Killer (Dec 3, 2009)

*'Bout Time*

Good to hear.This fight should be happening next weekend in Quinton's hometown. Either way it should be a straight up war that I'm stoked for.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> replies in bold


He would probably chase you in his truck!


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Yeah I saw this coming, I find it funny that Rampage is acting like its his choice to come back, but he knows well that he HAD to come back or get sued to the shithouse.
> 
> Hope he gets knocked clean out in all of his remaining fights.


Lol wow. I actually agree 100%.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Like he had a choice about coming back...ask Randy how that worked out for him....

I hope the fight between him and Rashad does happen, but I don't think I will root for Page...I am starting to like Rashad more these days... :confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always like Rashad b/c he is a fellow Michigan State grad, but I can't help but ROFL at some of Rampage's witticisms. I know he's been a douche lately.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Now this should be good ... assuming Rashad gets passed Silva. Will Rampage/Rashad still go ahead even if Rashad loses to Silva? I remember Dana saying it wouldn't ... which would suck.


Silva will demolish Rashad, he is physically bigger and I just think better as a striker and at BJJ.

I want to see Rampage fight McSweeney and kick his bullying smack talking @$$!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet, I want to see Rashad whoop on Rampage really bad.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Good. Rashad can KO his ass now.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Man at this point I dont really like either guy, I have never been a Rashad fan even though he has had some great success, and Rampage really pissed me off after this dicking around b/s. 

If I had to call the fight though, my gut tells me if Rampage is the same Rampage, he takes it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Samborules said:


> Silva will demolish Rashad, he is physically bigger


Can't agree with that, Rashad used to fight at HW. He might be shorter but hes a 205lb brick shithouse.

I also think Rashad has better striking then Silva. Perhaps not in the clinch but i've never been impressed with Silva's stand-up it really isn't that good. 

His clinch and ground game(especially on top) I will admit are brutal though.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have never been a Rashad fan either. And I would love to see a double KO! haha. I am very interested in watching this fight, but I don't really care who wins. I am not a big fan of either.


lol the dobbelt KO would be epic


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Not surprised. Sooner or later, he knew it too.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's the thing, Rampage has always said that he does what he does for the money, period. It's all about the money for him, and from that perspective I don't see anything to really bitch or complain about. He'll go where the money is, whether it's movies, fighting, or making an ass of himself.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

rygu said:


> Can't agree with that, Rashad used to fight at HW. He might be shorter but hes a 205lb brick shithouse.
> 
> I also think Rashad has better striking then Silva. Perhaps not in the clinch but i've never been impressed with Silva's stand-up it really isn't that good.


Thank you. It's not like Thiago Silva is significantly bigger than Rashad anyway. Rashad has fought MUCH bigger and stronger fighter's than Silva, and he has beaten them pretty soundly. You'd think that Thiago Silva was as big as Brock Lesnar with the way people are going on. 

Thiago has a punchers chance against Rashad and that is it. People fail to see that Rashad is actually a bad match up for Silva. His strong wrestling base is going to negate Silva's ground game, and I agree with Rygu that's Rashad's striking is a bit better. 

If Silva can work the clinch well then, yeah, he'll be able to score against Evans. But people are buying into the hype a bit too much, man. He's alright but nothing special. He's a gatekeeper.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thiago Silva is gonna do Rampage's work. After 2 loses in a row via knockouts Rashad will become very humble, and all the hype between him and Quinton will vanish. It will be like the fight between Serra and Hughes on UFC 98 when the timing was very wrong, and the moment was lost. I haven't seen TUF, so I'm rooting for Jackson anyway, but I heard his actions were inappropriate, Evans has never been one of my favorites for some reason. So war Rampage!!! but you won't get the belt back...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The moment is usually wrong anyway when two TUF coaches fight for "beef" or a grudge. sure from the fans perspective it doesnt seem long because of the shows. but from the fighters, you talk all this beef then dont see each other for 4-6 months, do you people expect the beef/grudge still to be as high as it was on the show??

the UFC just does a good job at marketing each fight so you think there is some beef between the two, which might make more people watch it.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Dana saw it coming (not hard when you got the contracts on your table to refer to).
I dunno... my heart says bet it all on Rampage, but after I lost that "all in" on Chuck vs. Rashad -fight I have tried to stay away from any bets involving him.

I do see Rashad's point that Rampage is too slow for him, and with that being said Im going to bet the tiny bit of imaginary money I got left here + 100€ on Rashad whenever the betting option opens up, unless they seriously fubar Rashad's odds....


----------



## HCbreaker (Aug 21, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> firstly because he talked so much shit to rashad, secondly because hes a terrible actor with no talent and will forever be doomed to straight to dvd crappy action flicks if he thinks hes going to try the hollywood route.
> 
> Its mainly because hes a egomaniac, a shit talker, and a bully(as seen on tuf) is why he lost all his fans.


all his fans? what kind of crack are you smoking? just watch when the fight happens, he will be cheered and rashad will be booed as usual.

If rashad thinks he can stand with rampage he is going to get knocked the ******* shit out. rampage is just one of those guys you cant stand in front of, and rashad is too cocky to do it any other way. other than that rashad won't take him down. rampage by KO 1st round.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

gotta say i agree with the guy above


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

If Rampage comes back as focused as he was prior to movies, then Rashad is in for a very short night. 

Rashad is a solid fighter, but Rampage will slaughter him standing.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is he done *pittyin the fools * now?


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

No brainer- not alot of directors will be knocking his door down after the A-Team performance. 

I could be wrong- but I doubt Rampage has been secretly concealing the fact that he is actually a Shakespearian trained actor. He probably thinks A Midsummer Nights Dream is a porn film and Macbeth is the new dollar menu item at McDonald's.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Rampage is being a total dick IMO, whinging because he didnt like how TUF portrayed him and then saying to the Fans its only a TV show.... so why are you still whinging about it then? he pissed alot of fans off when he didnt agree to fight Rashad 107 and now he is trying to turn all the blame onto the UFC and Dana, and basically saying he doesnt care what his fans think.

Plus he is saying he is only coming back to finish his contract and then retire, that just seems to me he is not even interested anymore, so now i dont want him to come back if he is not going to have complete dedication to it. He simply made a mistake by pissing all his fans off by doing a stupid movie and not fighting Rashad, and he wont even apologize to the fans for letting them down, instead he is saying we are all haters. If he just said he was sorry ect. and he really wanted to do the movie, we would of accepted it because everyone loves Rampage, but he has went about this completely the wrong way.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Seriously....anyone who though this wasnt going to happen is nuts.....this was always just gonna be a matter of time and sure enough it didnt even take as long as I thought it would.....

WOW, Dana is gonna own Rampage now......watch and see the control start....





EDIT: BTW Rashad def wins this fight....thats comming from a guy that has picked against him in everyone of his fights.....Rampage lacks focus and discipline and he wont check the leg kicks and I think he will expend way too much ealy trying to K/O Rashad.....


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Rampage is being a total dick IMO, whinging because he didnt like how TUF portrayed him and then saying to the Fans its only a TV show.... so why are you still whinging about it then? he pissed alot of fans off when he didnt agree to fight Rashad 107 and now he is trying to turn all the blame onto the UFC and Dana, and basically saying he doesnt care what his fans think.
> 
> Plus he is saying he is only coming back to finish his contract and then retire, that just seems to me he is not even interested anymore, so now i dont want him to come back if he is not going to have complete dedication to it. He simply made a mistake by pissing all his fans off by doing a stupid movie and not fighting Rashad, and he wont even apologize to the fans for letting them down, instead he is saying we are all haters. If he just said he was sorry ect. and he really wanted to do the movie, we would of accepted it because everyone loves Rampage, but he has went about this completely the wrong way.


what do you want him to do? I dont know what Dana can do, if he can sue him for not coming back or not. I dont think Dana can sue him for retiring and pursuing a different career. I like Rampage as a fighter, he is very entertaining and fun to watch, and will continue watching him. I think something happened between Rampage and the UFC before he came out and said all this stuff. Prolly was just pissed and venting.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> what do you want him to do? I dont know what Dana can do, if he can sue him for not coming back or not. I dont think Dana can sue him for retiring and pursuing a different career. I like Rampage as a fighter, he is very entertaining and fun to watch, and will continue watching him. I think something happened between Rampage and the UFC before he came out and said all this stuff. Prolly was just pissed and venting.


Any UFC fighter can retire at anytime if they want, so if he wants to retire he can. But that means he cant fight anywhere else either, so he probably wants to finish his contract, so he can do these silly boxing matches he wants to do or something.

I love Rampage too he is one of fave fighters ever, but he is f'ing things up atm. if he gave a simply apology and explained the situation ect. properly am sure all his fans would still be on his side. but he has basically told everyone that he doesnt give a funk about the fans or the UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Any UFC fighter can retire at anytime if they want, so if he wants to retire he can. But that means he cant fight anywhere else either, so he probably wants to finish his contract, so he can do these silly boxing matches he wants to do or something.
> 
> I love Rampage too he is one of fave fighters ever, but he is f'ing things up atm. if he gave a simply apology and explained the situation ect. properly am sure all his fans would still be on his side. but he has basically told everyone that he doesnt give a funk about the fans or the UFC.


 
Yeah but he addresses his tweets to his "UFC Fans"..... Your totally correct about the contract and other org's but really I think in the end he will stay at the UFC.....I see him an Dana working through this but Dana taking a more controlling position with Jackson....

With that said, I dont know how many more fights he has on his contract.....:confused02:


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> All the hate for 'Page is definitely stemming from him acting like he's big shit on the show and getting in Rashad's face every chance he got and then completely "retiring" like a month before the fight was supposed to take place.


Yep, you nailed it right there. There's also the fact that he didn't give a shit about his fighters.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

I just want to see Rampage beat Rashad down in the octagon, even though I like Rashad I think he talked to much this season and has earned a nice beat down at the hands of Jackson.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

After J said:


> I just want to see Rampage beat Rashad down in the octagon, *even though I like Rashad I think he talked to much this season* and has earned a nice beat down at the hands of Jackson.


I was beginning to think I was the only one. As much as Rampage has been ridiculed for being a bully (to Titties in particular) Rashad did the same thing thing to Big Baby. As much as Rampage may have appeared to have been a bad coach, when Rashad had his team mostly in the final eight (7 out of 8) he said he couldn't help coach. He actually turned down one fighter and walked away from given him any suggestions to helping out a guy on the next show. That's kinda being a dick IMO. And as far as trash talking, even with the editting keeping him in a positive spin, Rashad still was instigator in much of the banter. 
Rampage could have stayed retired, and what ever excuse he may give to unretire, it just doesn't matter. I hope that he was sitting on the coach watching TUF and saw how much Rashad talked and he just simply decided to come back to shut his mouth up. My prediction is ...PAIN. And a lot of it for Rashad. Rampage by KO and it doesn't really matter what round.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im with you Ruckus i hope Rampage knocks Rashad clean out ...i dont even want a beat down i want a one hitter Ko just to shut his mouth up. And have half you ppl taken a step back and thought about it? Some of you are saying O i want a "simply apology" and he screwed me over he should have done better....are you serious ya'll sound like a 16 year old girl. Because i know if he comes out and completly owns Rashad a lot of you will jump right back on the wagon....Dont worry I'll keep your seats warm! lol ...."sorry for the grammer"


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Once he smashes rashad ' i wanna be the new rampage' evens he can Knock titties the **** out!


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to see Jackson take him out like Hendo did to Bisping.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think sadly you guys are not going to get what you want, Rampage has tendencies and now rust while Rashad has been actively training and has a camp that has a fighter that beat Page and can help game plan for Rashad's fight.....

I have bet against Rashad in every fight he had.....Im not a HUGE fan....imo, he will win this fight.....


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to agree that Sugar might win this fight due to ring rust and having all the mental stuff going on with the movie and contracts takes alot out of you especially while yur suppost to be in shape. Trust me... not a fan of neither fighter. Sugar has Silva to get past first.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

perfection1st said:


> I have to agree that Sugar might win this fight due to ring rust and having all the mental stuff going on with the movie and contracts takes alot out of you especially while yur suppost to be in shape. Trust me... not a fan of neither fighter. Sugar has Silva to get past first.


 
First off WELCOME, enjoy your time here....


Actually what I mean is Rashad at this point is better than Rampage imo and will beat him on pure skill, Rampage more and more is looking for one big punch, he is easy to breakdown technically and preditable and that will not change with ring rust and his confusion on whether he is B.A. or Rampage....


Rampage will stick that left knee right out there when he takes the center of the cage and rashad will start with attacking that....break him down further from there imo....


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> First off WELCOME, enjoy your time here....
> 
> 
> Actually what I mean is Rashad at this point is better than Rampage imo and will beat him on pure skill, Rampage more and more is looking for one big punch, he is easy to breakdown technically and preditable and that will not change with ring rust and his confusion on whether he is B.A. or Rampage....
> ...


Yea I definitely agree. And on top of that, he's only coming back to finish his contract. He'll finish it and move on. I don't think he'll even put forth a full effort for his remaining fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Exactly! Rampge just doesn't wanna be a fighter anymore and you can't really blame him for that. He had a great career._


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I never really used to like Rashad but am starting too..he is a good fighter and his fights are getting more exciting to watch. I think standing this fight is pretty much even, Rashad has much better technical striking but Rampage counters that with a good chin and power. Best gameplan for Rashad would be to attack his legs like Forrest did, and take his ass down for some GnP 101. :thumbsup:


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think sadly you guys are not going to get what you want, Rampage has tendencies and now rust while Rashad has been actively training and has a camp that has a fighter that beat Page and can help game plan for Rashad's fight.....
> 
> I have bet against Rashad in every fight he had.....Im not a HUGE fan....imo, he will win this fight.....


Thanks for your wlcome and I do enjoy this board and all its diversity...420:thumb02:
I think rust will have alot to do with him(Rampage)loosing, its important to stay in shape mentaly and physically. The guy thought he was going to be a movie star and he could eat whatever he wanted and not workout, now the boss you got pissed off at is telling you that you have no choice but to come back and finish your fight contract. Sugar has always been a more technical fighter than Rampage and Forest proved you can break him down technically. I know we're more or less saying the same thing and not actually disagreeing but I just wanted to express what I took from your first post. Thanks again for having me.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

God I'm tired of hearing about Rampage. Everyone knew he had to come back, he'd get sued to hell if he didn't. And his bs and shittalking got real old a long time ago. 

I hope with all my heart Rashad knocks the holy high hell out of him. Regardless of whether or not that is the current general opinion.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Rampage isn't as hungry anymore, IMO.

I still like both fighters. However, I am picking Rashad by TKO. IDK what round.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

And I hope Rampage Knocks out Rashad so there and if any of you all think for one second Rampage isn't doing some kind of training then that will just work to his favor when he bust Rashad down a level.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've lost all interest in Rashad/Rampage.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think sadly you guys are not going to get what you want, Rampage has tendencies and now rust while Rashad has been actively training and has a camp that has a fighter that beat Page and can help game plan for Rashad's fight.....
> 
> I have bet against Rashad in every fight he had.....Im not a HUGE fan....imo, he will win this fight.....


Valid point and under normal circumstances I would undoubtedly agree with you. However in this instance I will disagree. Rampage is well more experienced and has plenty of time to get into shape before his next fight, which I think overcomes any ring rust. I also believe Rashad's ego is boosted by an inflated record against mostly cans. And finally I think that these too have a literal dislike, maybe even hatred, for each other and I think on that adrenaline alone Rampage will be attack mode which I just don't see Rashad being able to overcome.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I've lost all interest in Rashad/Rampage.


 
Once they start talking shit to one another again you wont...




Ruckus said:


> Valid point and under normal circumstances I would undoubtedly agree with you. However in this instance I will disagree. Rampage is well more experienced and has plenty of time to get into shape before his next fight, which I think overcomes any ring rust. I also believe Rashad's ego is boosted by an inflated record against mostly cans. And finally I think that these too have a literal dislike, maybe even hatred, for each other and I think on that adrenaline alone Rampage will be attack mode which I just don't see Rashad being able to overcome.


 
This could be very true, however I just feel like mentally Rampage isnt focused, however it is evident that he want to lay it on Rashad, and he might shine through his training camp but that super aggressive Rampage even in good shape can get K/O'd if he isnt careful coming in....:thumbsup:


----------

